# Project Stupid Fun



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

I am going to put a Mamba Brushless into my BRP SC 18. I am putting an 8 cell (aaa batts) battery in, and see how fast this puppy goes. 

I think my track needs to be at least 50' long in order for this to work ;^)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Try about 150' long that thing will be fast. Maybe I will build a speed run car??
Keep us informed.


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

Just installed my ball diff, new pod plates. I might show everyone what I did for a body mount, since the Porshce 956 body from PTI was not going to be low enough on the car. I don't want to launch it like and airplane.

Things like this project are part of the stupid fun credo: Just have stupid fun doing stupid things. I think this is pretty much the description of this project.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So, what motor do you have?


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

Mamba with the competition X. I have to find a billiard table-smooth parking lot to run this, as I fear that one pebble will make it into an airplane.


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

UPDATE:

Having a bit of trouble getting the car to go smooth. It has been frustrating to say the least. But I will get it going.

Also, I put a Lambo Murcielago (sp?) body for the ultimate combo of good aerodynamics and car coverage, especially since the tall bonnet (hood as you call it) covers the full-size servo.

When this thing does get going, it is very, very fast. I just have to figure out:

a) how to get smoother acceleration

b) how to get good traction on concrete and sealed asphalt surfaces. I am considering soaking the darned tyres with tyre traction compound over night, maybe even heating the compound. Any thoughts?


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

When I was reading about the Mamba-25, I noticed some folks complained about stuttering and such at start up. It had me concerned for a while, however I have never really seen this phenomina with my setup. Well, when the batteries are alomst dead, I noticed it sometimes has a harder time getting moving, but that's really the only time I had anything resembling a problem with my motor/controler. From what I could tell when I was reading about the stuttering problem some people had, it seemed related to batteries. Or specificly to batteries that could not supply enough current... 

My only experiance so far with the Mamba-25 is when using the GP1100 2/3A cells and the 5400kv motor ('performance package). With my combo, the acceleration is extremely smooth... but I do still struggle for traction even with my 4wd M18. (but I'm still running radial/cap tires) Even on Ozite I stuggled for traction.


My only advice is... try turning down the timing, run it at it's lowest setting, this should help reduce amp draw, and may help your problems. Also, you should consider getting some 1100mAh GP 2/3A cells, my understanding is that these put out about as much current as you can get right now in a small sized cell.

For finding traction... I think your never going to find enough traction for that 8000Kv motor. I'm pretty convinced that the 5400Kv motor I have is more then enough for 18th scale, and I honestly am considering buying the 4200Kv motor next, because I think the 5400 is too much for anything other then saying WOW that is fast... It would seem the 8000Kv setup really is way too for anything practicle in 18th scale cars.


----------

